

Cloud Hosting Calculator - programmerby
http://jagermesh.github.io/cloudhostingcalculator/

======
source99
This is nice but doesn't include the spot pricing from AWS. That would be
useful.

Can you also include Litecoin/USD exchange rates to automatically calculate if
its profitable based on current spot prices, difficulty and current exchange
rates.

